# *SONDERMODELL* Daiwa - Exist 2506 50th Edition *Limitiert*



## Rod's World (1. September 2008)

**SONDERMODELL* Daiwa - Exist 2506 50th Edition *Limitiert**



​ 

Zum 50. Geburtstag von Daiwa wurde die Exist in einer limitierter Sonderauflage produziert. Bei dieser Rolle vereinigt sich Technik mit Kunst denn das ist nicht nur eine Angelrolle, sondern auch eine Technisches Meisterwerk.

 >>>> MEHR MEHR <<<<




Alle Preise verstehen sich inkl. gesetztl. MwSt. und zzgl. der jeweiligen Versandkosten und eventueller Nachnahmegebühren. Irrtümer, Druckfehler und Preisänderungen vorbehalten.​


----------

